# Little Oliver Has Gone Green ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We went for his follow up visit, this afternoon.

Splint needs to be changed every 7-10 days. Well, it's been eleven days.
Vet said his cast looked like new. He was very pleased with the outcome so far.

Stitches were removed, and new splint/soft cast applied (not so soft, by the way, he's kicking my ass with it) LMAO

It will be removed in two more weeks, then we start some light therapy. 

Here's Oliver, in his "save the planet" cast.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh my sweet boy Oliver - THANK GOD HIS ARM LOOKS GOOD :brownbag: 

Deb, are u forgetting Oliver did have a green cast at one time .. oh but this is forest green ..

I guess he didn't like the neon green one :brownbag: :brownbag: :blush:

EDIT = You should have bought him over to me - I would have changed the splint and bandage ... :w00t:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 26 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713889


> Ohh my sweet boy Oliver - THANK GOD HIS ARM LOOKS GOOD :brownbag:
> 
> Deb, are u forgetting Oliver did have a green cast at one time .. oh but this is forest green ..
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: OMG!!! I can't believe you said that. The vet tech was surprised we didn't do it ourselves !!! :HistericalSmiley: 

His arm looks great. He'll be cool in a couple weeks. 

Oh yes, I remember the "neon" green, and am thankful it fell off. Had I brought Oliver home with that
thing on, Henry would have had "flashbacks" from his acid trips ~ :smrofl: 

His little arm is great. Good job Auntie Lina!!! I still wish I had a pic of the horrified look on your face ~ LMAO


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE


> Had I brought Oliver home with that thing on,* Henry would have had "flashbacks" from his acid trips* ~ :smrofl:[/B]


LMFAO!!

Oliver looks adorable in his eco-friendly cast.

PS-What's the update with sweet Ella?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Oliver is absolutely adorable!

So glad to hear his arm is healing well!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Your little green man is adorable! I am so glad he is doing so well! x0x0x0 N


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww he's lookin' good Deb! Way to go for you! I know he's happy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So great to see little Oliver is progressing sooo nicely! :aktion033:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oliver looks so proud of himself in his little green cast. Cutie pie! I am glad that he is feeling better and progressing so well.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Oliver, you are so darling. I'm so glad your little leg is healing well! :grouphug:


----------

